# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Поход по Заполярью

## Nazar

Ну вот и закончилась моя десятидневная поездка по родным местам,в ходе которой я посетил четыре летные смены за неделю и это при том , что пришлось "мотаться" из одного края Кольского пол-ва в другой
Начнем с окончания,а именно с последнего дня съемки,который был приурочен к кадровым переустановкам известного всем полка,базирующегося в Североморске-3

----------


## Nazar

Су-25УТГ

----------


## Nazar

Теперь Североморск-1,родной во всех отношениях аэродром,спустя десять лет побывав на этом аэродроме,я убедился,что камни лежат там где лежали и ничего (сильно сказано,изменилось все) не изменилось

----------


## Nazar

Ну и напоследок Оленегорск,остальное "за кадром".

----------


## GAV

Прекрасные снимки!
А на фото DSC08101.JPG номер Ила не подскажеш?
Спасибо.

----------


## игорь

> Прекрасные снимки!
> А на фото DSC08101.JPG номер Ила не подскажеш?
> Спасибо.


Кстати ребята подскажите что это за зверь
никогда такого не видел
да еще и АФЛовской  раскраске
 :shock:

----------


## Алекс

Огромное спасибо, Nazar!
Красота и... ностальгия. Камни-то, конечно, лежат на местах, но действительно ВСЁ изменилось. В Третьем какое-то запустение, а, главное, нет того самолёта, вокруг которого раньше крутились и отцовская служба, и детство, и гордость за Родину... Жалко отца, роль пенсионера - не для него, а любимое дело, которому отдана вся жизнь и жизни погибших боевых товарищей, теперь где-то там, далеко, лишь в воспоминаниях...
Хочется посетить этот суровый край, увидеть своих уже совсем немногих одноклассников и поднять чарку за нас - Северян!

С уважением, Алексей.

----------


## GAV

Подсказываю, хотя не всегда бываю прав...

----------


## Foxbat

*Nazar*, красивые и интересные фото. Биг сенкс!

Присоединяюсь к вопросу об "аэрофлотовском Иле". Что это? Если это конечно уместно "в эфире".  :Wink: 


....

З.Ы. Тэкс, крайний вопрос наверно снимается.

----------


## GAV

А файл не клеется

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Классные фотки.

А что это за мoх зеленеет на М3?

----------


## игорь

> Классные фотки.
> 
> А что это за мoх зеленеет на М3?


облезли от дождя и снега
 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

Номер Ил-18 RA-75482
Да и мох зеленеет не только на М3

----------


## An-Z

2Nazar: Респект! Очень продуктивно съездил! А почему так МАЛО фоток??? Приятно видеть, что практически ВСЁ летает..
А останки Ил-28, это тот что в музее стоял? На улице? :cry:

----------


## Nazar

> 2Nazar: Респект! Очень продуктивно съездил! А почему так МАЛО фоток??? Приятно видеть, что практически ВСЁ летает..
> А останки Ил-28, это тот что в музее стоял? На улице? :cry:


Спасибо Андрей,нет этот Ил-28 (когда-то практически целый) ,стоит в Севере-1 за зданием ТЧ в\ч 26812, плоскости видно чуть-ли не топорами рубили
Кстати серийный и бортовой номера этой машины сохранились

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо Nazar! :P 
Nice Ил-18СИП photo!
Great work!

----------


## AC

*Nazar*
Ogromnoe spasibo za foto!!!
Osobenno za Il-18SIP i "Gornyaka"!!
Otlichaya fotosessia! Udachi!

----------


## Nazar

"Еще хотите ребята?" (к\ф "Игла")
Только в разнобой.

----------


## Nazar

и еше
Хочу выразить свою благодарность и сказать огромное спасибо,всем тем кто помог организовать съемки и всячески в этом содействовал.

----------


## Алекс

Еще хотим. :lol:

----------


## Тореро

Nazar: Случайно над аэродромом Африканда не доводилось пролетать? Там мой отец 15 лет прослужил, и я там вырос. Действительно родные места. паравда, насколько я знаю, там сейчас разруха полная.

----------


## AC

A vertoletov net krupnym planom?  :roll:

----------


## GAV

Nazar. Спасибо за фото и номера ВС .

----------


## Дедигуров Евгений

ИЛ-38,КРАСАВЦЫ.Я так понимаю,медведя у них по обоим бортам?
Интересно,декали с медведями в 72-ом ктонить делает,а то у меня ИЛ-38 Амоделовский на подходе,я бы с радостью какой-нибудь Североморский борт забабахал.

----------


## Nazar

Да , ведмеди по оба борта,деку вряд-ли кто делает,надо с Андреем Котковым договариваться,я ему если что инфу дам

----------


## GAV

Делают, други, делают!
Не помню откуда скачал...

----------


## Nazar

Дека на Ан-12,а мишки у них с Ил-38 маленько разные и по форме и по размеру,но впринципе наверное можно приспособить к Ил-38

----------


## AC

> Дека на Ан-12,а мишки у них с Ил-38 маленько разные и по форме и по размеру,но впринципе наверное можно приспособить к Ил-38


Prikolno, no mishka s dekali kak raz bolshe pohozh na mishku s Il-38, a ne s An-12
 :)

----------


## GAV

Nazar,  ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за фото мишек!!!
 Вот чего не хватает - так это хороших фотографий фрагментов ВС.
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Nazar

Ну тогда еще такой мишка (хотя вроде уже взрослый ведмедь), на носу Ан-26

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, спасибо за фото!

----------


## GAV

Nazar. Просто нет слов...СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Nazar

Еще пара эмблемм

----------


## Nazar

И еще один мишка

----------


## Mefody

> А файл не клеется


А 75481 уже без "горба"....  :( 

http://airliners.net/open.file/1091094/M/

----------


## AC

Ув. Владимир, а Ил-18 на IMG_0455.JPG это RA-75529?

----------


## Nazar

> Ув. Владимир, а Ил-18 на IMG_0455.JPG это RA-75529?


Нет.

----------


## AC

> Нет.


RA-75528?

----------


## Nazar

> Сообщение от Nazar
> 
> Нет.
> 
> 
> RA-75528?


Да

----------


## AC

> Да


Спасибо.
О как! А раньше он на ТОФ был...
Это, кстати, и есть бывший Ил-18СИП в отличие от горбатых Ил-20РТ, базировавшихся когда-то на Байконуре.

----------


## airwolf

Спасиба  :)  красивые фото  :D

----------


## Котков Андрей

> Да , ведмеди по оба борта,деку вряд-ли кто делает,надо с Андреем Котковым договариваться,я ему если что инфу дам


Да у самого лежит Амодел Ил-38, неохота делать избитый вариант с чайкой, так что грузи мне, Володя фото медведей. Быстро не обещаю - но со временем попробую сделать подборку мишек.

Кстати в деколи Су-27 будет мишка из Рогачево, борт 34, она пережила и 641-ый ГвИАП и его последователя 470-ый ГвИАП и ныне попала под тем-же номером, но с другим написанием номера http://forum.airforce.ru/download.php?id=1571 в последователя 941-го ИАП - 9-ый ГвИАП. Вот толькько интересно мне, мишку сохранили в Африканде и Килп-Явре или закрасили таки?

----------


## Вячеслав

Андрей, это означает, что может выйти декаль на Ил-38? :shock:  :roll:

----------


## Nazar

> . Вот толькько интересно мне, мишку сохранили в Африканде и Килп-Явре или закрасили таки?


Ну в Африканде точно не сохранились
Андрей,я сегодня выделенку включил,могу тебе на fttp залить,пару десятков осилишь?
Про Мишку на Су-27,Андрей,а стоит ли идти по пути наименьшего сопротивления (ни в коем случае не хочу обидеть) и делать то,что в принципе уже сделанно?Есть асса других Су-27 (пусть и без живописи) зато с оригинальной подвеской.
(давай в личку перейдем)

----------


## Котков Андрей

> Андрей, это означает, что может выйти декаль на Ил-38? :shock:  :roll:


ну полноценая вряд-ли, да и нет у меня полной информации о Ил-38, скорее всего будет просто эмблема, размещенная где-то на полях при печати других деколей.

----------


## An-Z

ни один "мишка" ни в Африканде, ни в Килпах не пострадал... некоторые конечно обветшали, но никто их не собирался закрашивать...




> Есть асса других Су-27 (пусть и без живописи) зато с оригинальной подвеской.


Для этого вполне достаточно в декали сделать набор цифири и делай любой борт. Весь смак декали в эмблемах - таково моё убеждение.

Андрей, а может подумать об выпуске декали с разной матчастью? Типа "Заполярного зверинца", и запхать туда Ил-38, Ан-26, Су-25УТГ, МИ-8 (аллакуртинские, погранцов), Ан-12..

----------


## Котков Андрей

> ни один "мишка" ни в Африканде, ни в Килпах не пострадал... некоторые конечно обветшали, но никто их не собирался закрашивать...
> 
> Для этого вполне достаточно в декали сделать набор цифири и делай любой борт. Весь смак декали в эмблемах - таково моё убеждение.
> 
> Андрей, а может подумать об выпуске декали с разной матчастью? Типа "Заполярного зверинца", и запхать туда Ил-38, Ан-26, Су-25УТГ, МИ-8 (аллакуртинские, погранцов), Ан-12..


Пишу по пунктам.

1. Про мишку - приятно что остался, так уже и вписал в инструкцию на "Шишкина". Вот только непонятно почему в Рогачево было 3 звездочки сбитых мишеней красных, а при перерисовке номера в Килпах нарисовали две белых - это как я понял уже пуски в Килпах отметили.

2. Мое убеждение тоже что смак в эмблемах  а насчет интересных вариантов - всегда рад новой информации,но. увы.. нельзя объять необъятное. Да и рынок вносит коррективы - на западе любят скажем так не только российские Су-27, в обеих отпечатанных деколях на Су-27 есть эти варианты, значит меньше места под другие осталось.

3. Про тематические деколи, Андрей, я думаю уже не меньше полгода, задумал уже не одну. Но про "Мишек на Севере" я тоже первым делом подумал когда увидел всех этих медведей и мне тут еще привезли фотки Ан-12 из Тикси с мамонтом и "большой медведицей". Если все пойдет как я надеюсь будут и такие деколи.

----------


## An-Z

1. Буду в Килпах, уточню..
2. Согласен.
3. Замечательно! Бум ждать!

----------


## Вячеслав

Да, будем ждать, а мамонта уже напечатали в декали на Ан-12 "Аутентик декалс"

----------


## Nazar

Небольшой валк на Су-33 здесь
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/viewcat.php?cid=104

----------


## Jean-Philippe

124 PHOTOS !!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Спасибo Nazar!   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AC

> Небольшой валк на Су-33 здесь
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/viewcat.php?cid=104


Спасибо!
Да уж... "Небольшой" -- это сильно сказано...
А видели недавно появившийся в сети walk по индийскому МиГ-25У?
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Im...g2_itemId=7340

----------


## vomit airways

to Nazar

Огромное спасибо за профессиональный валк по 33-ему!!!
Если не ошибаюсь, в таком объеме на Су-33 ещё ничего до сих пор не было!
Заодно вопросик - выложена раскадровка видео, кажется, а нет ли фото? Ради "мелочевки"...

Как-то я техничку снимал для деки в 32-ом.
Стрелками - совсем бледные надписи... :shock:

----------


## Nazar

> to Nazar
> 
> Огромное спасибо за профессиональный валк по 33-ему!!!
> Если не ошибаюсь, в таком объеме на Су-33 ещё ничего до сих пор не было!
> Заодно вопросик - выложена раскадровка видео, кажется, а нет ли фото? Ради "мелочевки"...
> 
> Как-то я техничку снимал для деки в 32-ом.
> Стрелками - совсем бледные надписи... :shock:


Пожалуйста,жаль погодка северная подвела в тот день маленько
А по поводу видео,кажется Вам,я видео в жизни не снимал.

----------


## vomit airways

> Пожалуйста,жаль погодка северная подвела в тот день маленько
> А по поводу видео,кажется Вам,я видео в жизни не снимал.


Значит и впрямь показалось... Смутила фотка - фрагмент ещё не перекрашенной машины (вначале темы)
А так, видео может и спасти, когда времени на отсъем в обрез.
А в погодке пасмурной, вроде, свои плюсы.

----------


## Nazar

А что именно в ней смутило?
Просто интересно

----------


## vomit airways

> А что именно в ней смутило?
> Просто интересно


Та фотка тоже, как из валка, но деталей на ней больше просматривается даже на расстоянии, чем на б\н 80, ввиду "облезлости" и, возможно, лучшего освещения.
Думал, что валк будет на нее. Хотя в обновленном камуфляже своя красота. Не спорю... Вот только цвета нового камуфляжа какие-то более ядовитые, что ли, по сравнению со старыми. Не находите?

----------


## vomit airways

А будет валк по УТГ?

----------


## Nazar

Ну да, в этом есть доля правды,перестал крапать дождик, улучшилась освещенность
По УТГ валка пока не будет.

----------


## Котков Андрей

> Как-то я техничку снимал для деки в 32-ом.
> Стрелками - совсем бледные надписи... :shock:


Это скорее не полноценная техничка а номерация съемных панелей и люков, есть еще маркировка пошпангоутная, вот думаю может дать это все в техничке 1\48 - чтобю жизнь медом не казалась и если клеить на модель так тыши полторы элементов...  :lol:

----------


## vomit airways

> Сообщение от vomit airways
> 
> 
> Как-то я техничку снимал для деки в 32-ом.
> Стрелками - совсем бледные надписи... :shock:
> 
> 
> Это скорее не полноценная техничка а номерация съемных панелей и люков, есть еще маркировка пошпангоутная, вот думаю может дать это все в техничке 1\48 - чтобю жизнь медом не казалась и если клеить на модель так тыши полторы элементов...  :lol:


Вот - вот! Давно пора по серьёзному!!! Только лучше на 32-ой - масштаб благодарнее для такого труда.
А на фото, конечно, фрагменты всего только  двух типов технички.
Есть и др.

----------

> Небольшой валк на Су-33 здесь
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/viewcat.php?cid=104


А есть ли у тебя фото кабины Су-33? И еше вопрос, не знаешь ли ты где находятся на Су-33 все датчики СПО "Береза"? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Nazar

Фото есть, где находятся все датчики не знаю.

----------

> Фото есть, где находятся все датчики не знаю.


Скинь фото пожалуйста, а то зашел спор о месте нахождения индикатора СПО в кабине! А по датчикам конкретно интересуют те которые на Су-27 находятся сбоку на воздухазаборниках, на Су-33 их нет! Как и исчезли они на Су-27СМ! Но на Су-33 есть какие-то датчики по передней кромке крыла и на Су-27СМ они тоже появились! Есть мысли на этот счет?

----------


## Nazar

Если индикатор СПО есть, он находится там-же где и у Су-27, но на некоторых самолетах он снят.

----------

> Если индикатор СПО есть, он находится там-же где и у Су-27, но на некоторых самолетах он снят.


Можно плиз фото! :roll: 
И еще вопрос, почему на некоторых он снят?

----------


## Nazar

Не знаю, можно узнать, но после всех праздников
в этой кабине на привычном месте прибора нет

----------


## AC

> Не знаю, можно узнать, но после всех праздников
> в этой кабине на привычном месте прибора нет


А это чья кабина?

----------

> Не знаю, можно узнать, но после всех праздников
> в этой кабине на привычном месте прибора нет


Спасибо за ответ и фото! А почему там красненько? И можно ли узнать еще один момен, возможно ли на Су-33 применение такого девайса как многозамковый балочный держатель бомбовый. А есть ли фото Су-33 взлетающего с палубы с подвешенным ракетным вооружением?

----------


## AC

> А есть ли фото Су-33 взлетающего с палубы с подвешенным ракетным вооружением?


Нету такого фото...  :D  :D  :D

----------

> Сообщение от Anonymous
> 
> А есть ли фото Су-33 взлетающего с палубы с подвешенным ракетным вооружением?
> 
> 
> Нету такого фото...  :D  :D  :D


Парни что серьезно?! А потенциальный враг знает?

----------


## Nazar

Ну красненько потому-что я в фотошопе это место выделил,а кабина Су-33
Применение  МБДЗ-У6-68 теоретически наверно возможно, практически не видел ни разу
А с ракетами есть фотографии и взлетающего и севшего самолетов.

----------


## Nazar

> Нету такого фото...  :D  :D  :D


У кого нету? :?

----------


## AC

> У кого нету? :?


Нигде оно не проходило ни разу... Есть!? Давай!!! Сразу прошу права на публикацию в печатных СМИ...   :shock:  :D  8)

----------

> Ну красненько потому-что я в фотошопе это место выделил.


А можно без фотошопа? Если есть с индикатором можно и такую?



> Применение  МБДЗ-У6-68 теоретически наверно возможно, практически не видел ни разу.


А можно узнать наверняка?



> А с ракетами есть фотографии и взлетающего и севшего самолетов.


А мона глянуть хоть одним глазком? Если есть возможность указать с какой позиции взлетали с ракетами, и кто взлетал и садился с ракетами? Строевые или испытатели? Если строевые, то сколько пилотов так умеют?

----------


## Nazar

На негативах есть, если не ошибаюсь еще на видео с похода 96года есть
Это фото проходило в печатных изданиях, отбойник уже подняли, сейчас колодки уберут и взлетит
 :Wink: 
2Гость 
Очень много вопросов  :Wink:  , сразу все не переварить, где вы были летом, когда я был на Севере  :? ?

----------


## AC

> ...Сейчас колодки уберут и взлетит...


Вот пусть он на фото и взлетит, с палубы...  :D  8)

----------


## Nazar

> Вот пусть он на фото и взлетит, с палубы...  :D  8)


Так что именно важно, сам факт того что с палубы взлетали с ракетами или фотография момента отрыва или касания?  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Так что именно важно, сам факт того что с палубы взлетали с ракетами или фотография момента отрыва или касания?


Да, последнее (отрыва или касания). Они реально нигде не публиковались... И желательно, чтобы ракеты были не полосатые...  :D  :D  :D  8)

----------

> На негативах есть, если не ошибаюсь еще на видео с похода 96года есть
> Это фото проходило в печатных изданиях, отбойник уже подняли, сейчас колодки уберут и взлетит


Не боевые ракеты, имитаторы. Всего 4 единицы и вроде как с третьей точки стартует.



> 2Гость 
> Очень много вопросов  , сразу все не переварить, где вы были летом, когда я был на Севере  :? ?


Работы было много летом, времени не было. Сейчас пока праздники, появилось. :)  Просто многие засирают Су-33, говорят что бесполезный самоль! Вот и хочу чтобы ты развеял или подтвердил эти слухи. Могу еще вопросик для кучи. ПГО работает или нет, завязано ли оно на СДУ или просто флюгер? Или жестко встает в неких трех позициях "взлет, полет, посадка"? Есть ли фото аварийной системы "Надежда" в боевом положении? Были ли случаи ее применения не в испытательных целях?

----------


## Nazar

Я летом планирую попасть на корабль и ссответственно буду в Североморске, постараюсь про все узнать, ну а про ракеты попробую узнать после праздников.
Еще раз с НГ :P  :P

----------

> Я летом планирую попасть на корабль и ссответственно буду в Североморске, постараюсь про все узнать, ну а про ракеты попробую узнать после праздников.
> Еще раз с НГ :P  :P


Живу в Мурманске, если что пиши vitoks-vitoks()inbox.ru
И фото кабины без фотошопа можно?

----------


## Nazar

Без фотошопа и без индикатора СПО

----------


## Антоха

тока щас наткнулся на этоту "ветку"... отличные фотографии!!! Респект автору! Эмблемы просто блеск! :!:  :lol:

----------


## Nazar

Если-бы я не был ограничен во времени и финансах, я постоянно радовал бы Вас фотографиями  :Wink:   :cry:

----------

> Если-бы я не был ограничен во времени и финансах, я постоянно радовал бы Вас фотографиями   :cry:


А есть ли у тебя фото нижней части фюзеляжа Су-33? Хотя бы носовой!

----------


## Nazar

Может быть есть что-то здесь
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/viewcat.php?cid=104
А в основном низ снят на фото такого плана

----------

> Может быть есть что-то здесь
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/viewcat.php?cid=104
> А в основном низ снят на фото такого плана


Да спасибо, но это все уже видал! Нужно покрупнее для рисования текстуры!

----------


## Nazar

Cегодня узнал, что МА лишилась еще одного самолета, нестало Ту-22М3 б\н 53 "Оленегорский Горняк"
Cамолет сгубила банальная старость

----------


## An-Z

Жаль.. сиживал в его кабине.. импотенция власти его сгубила, а ни какая не старость.. сколько ему, лет 20-25?

----------


## Nazar

> Жаль.. сиживал в его кабине.. импотенция власти его сгубила, а ни какая не старость.. сколько ему, лет 20-25?


Возможно, но говорят именно по возрасту списали.

----------


## AC

> Cегодня узнал, что МА лишилась еще одного самолета, нестало Ту-22М3 б\н 53 "Оленегорский Горняк"


А ведь имя наверняка передадут другому борту... (???)

----------


## Nazar

> А ведь имя наверняка передадут другому борту... (???)


Не знаю, летом поеду посмотрим.

----------


## Serega

> Не знаю, летом поеду посмотрим.


Вов, ты если поедешь, то там може что мелкое в камуфле завалялось, уж мимо не пройди, плз.

так же и с су-33, если мона, то какой-нить с орлом зафотай подробно с камуфлом, плз.

----------


## Nazar

Да там в камуфле кроме пары Су-25 в третьем Севере ничего и не осталось
Мне вот интересно, на этом УТГ грунт коричневого цвета или он когда-то был так покрашен (в чем я сомневаюсь)

----------


## Serega

интересный вопрос... я думаю что таки это грунт.

----------


## AC

Вот еще один "медвед" в кадр попал:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1183920/L/

----------


## Nazar

> А ведь имя наверняка передадут другому борту... (???)


Прояснил ситуацию, имя передано другому борту не будет. :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Прояснил ситуацию, имя передано другому борту не будет.


Да уж... А вот в ВТА имя "Псков" передали новому борту при списании старого...

----------


## Антон

> Не знаю, можно узнать, но после всех праздников
> в этой кабине на привычном месте прибора нет


Ну что там, про индикатор СПО слышно????

----------


## Антон

И еще пару вопросов:
1) Способен ли Су-33 применять сдвоенные ПУ под НАРы.Есть фото на которых на Су-33 подвешена сдвоенная ПУ под НАРы Б-8 и С-25.Но некоторые утверждают что эта просто показуха.
2)Способен ли Су-33 применяять СППУ-22?
3)Какой максимальные взлётные вес, при старте с 1 и 2 стартовой позиции??
4) И ешё :что нибудь слышно, о модернизации Су-33, хотя бы частичной.
5) Есть ли в полку ракетаР-27ЭМ???
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Антон

И еще: Nazar,у вас есть фотографии Су-27УБ,которые базируются в этом полку???

----------


## AC

Вопрос Владимиру Назарову (aka Nazar): не оленегорский ли это борт?
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...p&cat=0&pos=19
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...p&cat=0&pos=20
(С) Garik 38 [из "Галереи"]

----------


## Nazar

Скорее всего нет, то что снято не в Оленегорске это однозначно, похоже на Остров. А если по самолету, то б\н 12 стоит на Оленегорской базе хранения и Российского триколора на носу я у него не обнаружил, иначе обязательно сфотографировал бы.

----------


## AC

> Скорее всего нет, то что снято не в Оленегорске это однозначно, похоже на Остров. А если по самолету, то б\н 12 стоит на Оленегорской базе хранения и Российского триколора на носу я у него не обнаружил, иначе обязательно сфотографировал бы.


Спасибо, понял... Я просто помнил, что в Оленегорске тоже был борт "12 красный"... А это тогда может быть вообще борт 37 ВА...

----------


## Nazar

Ну он еще наверное есть, но летать уже не будет.
К сожалению из фото у меня на него есть только эта

----------


## AC

> Ну он еще наверное есть, но летать уже не будет.
> К сожалению из фото у меня на него есть только эта


Спасибо...

----------


## AC

> Вот еще один "медвед" в кадр попал:
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1183920/L/


И еще североморский "мишка" Ан-26 "07 желтый" (март 2007 г.):
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1225051/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## Foxbat

Северный гость в Москве: http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1231455/L/

----------


## Nazar

> Северный гость в Москве: http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1231455/L/


Ну надо же командущему как-то до столицы добираться. :Smile:

----------


## север

2 NAZAR Респект. ностальжи,

----------


## AC

Оленегорский МиГ-27 (фото):
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=14121&size=large

----------


## AC

А вот есть еще один такой Ан-26 с мишкой, но он не североморский:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...3&d=1238914866
 :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

А есть и такой миша и то-же не Североморский , я даже как-то не уточнил откуда борт

----------


## AC

> А есть и такой миша и то-же не Североморский , я даже как-то не уточнил откуда борт


Такие миши водятся в Левашово:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...695213/260#260
 :Smile:

----------


## elevon

> А есть и такой миша и то-же не Североморский , я даже как-то не уточнил откуда борт


из Левашово борт. он же в Сиверской

----------


## AC

> из Левашово борт. он же в Сиверской


А у погранцов есть вот такие мишки:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Antonov-An-26/1053872/L/
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-26/1278283/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> из Левашово борт. он же в Сиверской


Именно в Сиверской я его пару лет назад и снимал.

----------


## elevon

> Именно в Сиверской я его пару лет назад и снимал.


вот еще один полярный мишка. борт в Сиверской стоял, явно перелетный.

----------


## Nazar

этот Североморский вроде

----------


## elevon

скорее всего. те мишки которых ты постил ранее на Североморских бортах выполнены в похожей стилистике

----------


## Nazar

> скорее всего. те мишки которых ты постил ранее на Североморских бортах выполнены в похожей стилистике


Возможно , просто я больше на Севере таких не видел . Хотя даже на Мурманском поезде такой мишка нарисован

----------


## AC

Были и Ми-8 с мишками (фото):
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...8&d=1239287627
Отседа:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=4...postcount=1152

----------


## AC

Еще один ведмедь на Ан-26:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-26/1518813/L/

----------


## AC

> Северный гость в Москве: http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1231455/L/


И все еще в строю, и все еще в Москву залетывает...  :Smile: 
Фото от 12.05.2009 г.:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=16911&size=large

----------


## FLOGGER

А что это за ИЛ? Можно поподробнее, если кто знает?

----------


## AC

> А что это за ИЛ? Можно поподробнее, если кто знает?


Это один из первых СИПов:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spy/il18rt.html

----------


## AC

Мишка на Ан-12РР ВВС СФ из Корзуново:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...1&d=1246555536
Отседа:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=489361&postcount=629

----------


## AC

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2BBc6-JDVW...O+PASADITA.JPG
отседа:
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/201...s-cojones.html
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2BBc6-JDVW...O+PASADITA.JPG
> отседа:
> http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/201...s-cojones.html


Фига себе :Eek: По моему это фотошоп

----------


## Nazar

Североморск-1.
Автор Саша Горбулинский. :Smile:

----------


## Антон

Есть другие фотки?

----------


## Nazar

> Есть другие фотки?


А кто сказал что это не фотошоп? Я назвал автора фото и работы в фотошопе. :Biggrin: 
Саше надо было такую работу делать с фотографией разбега, или пробега по полосе, а тут РД и прекрасно понятно что это не реально, тем более тот кто знаком с Североморском, знает что на курсе этой РД, стоит масса зданий и даже при большом желании, Ан-12 на нее так не выйдет. :Wink:

----------


## AC

Левашовский Ан-12 "19 красный" в Североморске, 04.02.2010 г.:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=25695&size=large

Североморский Ил-38 №09 с медведём в Храброво, 09.09.2009 г.:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=25735&size=large

----------


## AC

> Фига себеПо моему это фотошоп


Подлинник
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2BBc6-JDVW...17-03-2009.jpg
 :Smile:

----------


## AC

Североморск, сегодня:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=26332&size=large

----------


## Nazar

> Североморск, сегодня:
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=26332&size=large


Летают значит, а Саня с фотоаппаратом бегает :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Летают значит, а Саня с фотоаппаратом бегает


Да, и сурово так летают, надо сказать:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=26340&size=large

----------


## Nazar

> Да, и сурово так летают, надо сказать:
> http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=26340&size=large


Ну это нормально. :Smile:

----------


## bakulinks77

Немного полетов на Кузе в начале 2008 года. :Wink:

----------


## Антон

> Немного полетов на Кузе в начале 2008 года.


Отличные фотки(особенно последняя :Wink: )!
Пару вопросов: 
1)А к какой АЭ принадлежит  самолёт с б/н 88 (почему на нём нет орла или тигра)
2)А летали с ракетным вооружением или как?
3)а нет ли фоток с самолётом с б/н 68?
Спасибо!

----------


## Александр II

bakulinks77,
Красота!! Очень красиво!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Mad_cat

Спасибо за интересный репортаж!
А Кузя все еще на ремонте? Не слышно, когда ближайший поход?

----------


## bakulinks77

Насчет Кузи ХЗ,но у нас в цехах 6 корабелок на ремонте стоит. :Cool: 
Летали без подвесок,борта 68 в своих архивах не обнаружил.

----------


## Любомирский

Класс, спасибо за фото.

----------


## Pilot

в ремонте и в этом году, похоже, моря не увидит :(

----------


## [RUS] MK

> в ремонте и в этом году, похоже, моря не увидит :(


Такой грандиозный ремонт с модернизацией или как всегда?

----------


## Mad_cat

А он каждый раз с модернизацией :Smile:  Должны снова трубки паропроводов менять и электронную начинку восстановить

----------


## bakulinks77

Продолжим  :Rolleyes:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Продолжим


Спасибо Вам большое, что радуете нас такими прекрасными и редкими фото!

ЗЫ: Вы бы все-таки ставили внизу мааленький копирайт.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> ЗЫ: Вы бы все-таки ставили внизу мааленький копирайт.


Как я понимаю, не все фото принадлежат уважаемому bakulinks77, которому я так-же хочу высказать свое признание за фото любимого самолета и копирайт будет выглядеть некорректно, но ставить его нужно всегда, иначе все это разойдется так, что потом концов не сыщешь.

----------


## vomit airways

> копирайт будет выглядеть некорректно, но ставить его нужно всегда, иначе все это разойдется так, что потом концов не сыщешь.


Тогда пролейте свет на эту фотку.
В сети она отсканирована с оригинала  и выложена с комментариями от имени штурмана Бе-12 Стасенко А.С ,
так же как и др. фото идентичного качества  с его участием в составе экипажей Бе-12.
http://ohotnik54.moifoto.ru/37542/f2034846

Далее - это же фото, но обрезанное, уже с Вашим копирайтом :Confused: 

Для меня это важно, так как хочу использовать его с разрешения автора.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

@ bakulinks77
Отличные фотографии спасибо!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Тогда пролейте свет на эту фотку.
> В сети она отсканирована с оригинала  и выложена с комментариями от имени штурмана Бе-12 Стасенко А.С ,
> так же как и др. фото идентичного качества  с его участием в составе экипажей Бе-12.
> http://ohotnik54.moifoto.ru/37542/f2034846
> 
> Далее - это же фото, но обрезанное, уже с Вашим копирайтом
> 
> Для меня это важно, так как хочу использовать его с разрешения автора.


Если Вы обратили внимание, на фото стоит подпись архив, а не авторство. Фотографии этой аварии в Сафоново были получены мной очень давно, более того, они висели на стенде в штабе Североморского ОСАП, после их объединения.
Фото данной конкретной аварии, у меня около 15, ее снимали покадрово, с достаточно маленьким интервалом.
Не знаю, возможно сейчас установить истинное авторство этих фото, возможно имеет смысл обратиться к самому Стасенко, может быть он и прояснит ситуацию.
Если интересуют остальные фото этой аварии пишите.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Если Вы обратили внимание, на фото стоит подпись архив, а не авторство.


Кстати, не "frome", а "from".  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, не "frome", а "from".


Спасибо, не силен я в англицком :Frown:

----------


## vomit airways

С 2005г по рукам множеством дисков ходят фотки с походов.
Вот пара из моего "архива", так как спрашивали про "68" борт.
Фоток много и авторство каждой установить затруднительно, поэтому 
подкорректировал дабы сохранить и оставить открытым право авторства  :Smile:

----------


## bakulinks77

Крайние фотки,но не последние.
А насчет копирайта,если захотят скопировать,все равно сделают,так зачем портить прекрасную фотку каракулями  :Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

> А насчет копирайта,если захотят скопировать,все равно сделают,так зачем портить прекрасную фотку каракулями


Понимаете, когда фото сделана Вами лично и имеет для Вас определенную ценность, как любой продукт, в который вложен труд, начинает гулять по сети и изданиям, попадать в руки гордонов и иже с ним, удаляются копирайты, игнорируется авторство и так далее, начинаешь несколько по другому к этому относиться.
И я считаю с двойной ответственностью надо к этому относиться, если фото чужое и нет твердой уверенности, что автор давал согласие на их публикование.

----------


## vomit airways

> Крайние фотки,но не последние.


Фото красивые - спасибо!
Фото сделаны Вами?
На счет копирайта не согласен. Есть, например, право первой публикации с копирайтом по дате - например дата того же поста в форуме и т.д. - много всего, что вскроет рано или поздно "хомячка" :Wink:

----------


## vomit airways

> И я считаю с двойной ответственностью надо к этому относиться, если фото чужое и нет твердой уверенности, что автор давал согласие на их публикование.


Как говорится +1

----------


## bakulinks77

> Фото красивые - спасибо!
> Фото сделаны Вами?
> На счет копирайта не согласен. Есть, например, право первой публикации с копирайтом по дате - например дата того же поста в форуме и т.д. - много всего, что вскроет рано или поздно "хомячка"


Я на Кузе к сожаленю никогда не был,мне их предоставил автор с разрешением их публикации,за что ему отдельный респект  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fencer

Поход по Заполярью-2 (часть первая) Североморск-3 http://scalemodels.ru/articles/6685-...romorsk-3.html
Поход по Заполярью-2 (часть вторая) Оленегорск. http://scalemodels.ru/articles/6691-...enegorsk-.html

----------

